# Honda 300 gear reduction Install questions?



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

OK so I finally got around to installing the 18% in my 300 
While I was in there I put a new one way bearing and added an epi clutch kit. So my question is it started and runs fine no noise nothing I put it in gear and it goes shifts fine but in first gear I have a whine but only in the in mid to upper rpm is this normal? 
Next question is i smelt maybe some slight clutch burning smell, could have been in my head some could have been something on the case. I only ran it about 5 kin all together. 
OK last question is the right side case felt a little warmer then usual? 

All these questions might be resolved once I get a chance to ride it more but wanted to get some other opinions thanks in advanced


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

OK so I rode it a little more the smell is gone the whine has lessened. Temp is about 15 degrees hotter then a stock 300. There dose seem to be a slight chatter on the clutch side that can be felt through the foot peg. It's only on deceleration though.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Is everything tight? 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I didn't have a way to hold the clutch so I used an impact and bumped it a few times


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

the whine is the gr but others idk one way is to brake it back down to find out


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I just rode it more, it seems to be fine now


----------

